# Sind Oberpfälzer auch da?



## ghostriderin12 (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo Bikerinnen und Biker,

sind hier auch ein paar Mädels und Jungs aus der Oberpfalz, Ecke Amberg, unterwegs?  

Ich fahr am liebsten Freeride aber auch ab und an CC.

Lasst uns doch auch eine Plauderecke aufmachen und über coole Trails schreiben. 

Cu ghostriderin12


----------



## KonaFrau (4. Mai 2007)

ghostriderin12 schrieb:


> Hallo Bikerinnen und Biker,
> 
> sind hier auch ein paar Mädels und Jungs aus der Oberpfalz, Ecke Amberg, unterwegs?
> 
> ...



ja klar hier komme aus sad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostriderin12 (4. Mai 2007)

Hi Konafrau,

wo biste da so unterwegs? 

ghostriderin12


----------



## KonaFrau (4. Mai 2007)

meistens im bike park .. is alter und so da tut frau sich mit´n lift leichter .. b mais ..oko etc ... und du ?


----------



## ghostriderin12 (4. Mai 2007)

Bin mit ein paar Jungs bei uns hier in den Sandgruben unterwegs. Wenn es passt auch am Geißkopf, stimmt ist leichter im BP. Man ist ja nicht mehr die jüngste. Am Ok war ich noch nicht, ist es da gut. Wie weit ist das von dir weg? 
ghostriderin


----------



## KonaFrau (4. Mai 2007)

mal schauen evtl bin ich morgen oder am so wieder am geiskopf .. die punkte müssen ja runter von der karte .. fahr da am liebsten den freeride ... oko .. muss man mögen find ich nicht schlecht aber b mais ist mir am liebsten  ..wir fahren ca.immer so ne gute std bis 1,5 std je nach auto ...und verkehr  können uns ja mal treffen .. muss immer mit jungs fahren .. (nix gegen die männer , aber verstehst sicher was ich meine ;-) wie alt bist du den ?


----------



## ghostriderin12 (4. Mai 2007)

Geht mir auch so, ab und an mal mit Mädels wäre auch nicht schlecht. Naja, hab das Alter schon erreicht wo man nicht mehr drüber redet. Nichts desto trotz hab ich erst vor einem Jahr mit dem Freeriden angefangen.
warst heuer schon am GK, soll am WE recht voll sein da? Ich war letztes Jahr mal am do da. War ok, kaum rider. Platzt for beginners.


----------



## KonaFrau (4. Mai 2007)

ja ich war gleich am eröffnungswe am bmais  .. naja voll ist relativ .. irgendwie fährt eh keiner den freeride und der is meistens schön leer .. bin ja ne lahme schnecke .. bin übrigens 27 und steh dazu  zumindest biologisch .. mh hast du nen messenger oder sowas .. könnten ja echt was ausmachen !


----------



## ghostriderin12 (4. Mai 2007)

Ja klar,wäre nicht schlecht mal mit Mädels unterwegs zu sein. 
Hab dich per privater Nachricht angeschrieben. müßten mal Mailaddys tauschen. Dann ist Kontakt sichereer, bin nicht täglich im Forum.


----------



## WoodGhost (10. Mai 2007)

Servus ghostriderin!

Hau mal fette Grüße aus Weiden rein  
Schön mal jemanden aus meiner Ecke hier zu finden. Bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach Bikern und Bikerinen mit denen man mal ne Runde drehen kann. Hab auch schon den ein oder anderen gefunden.
Vielleicht haste mal Bock mit uns ne Runde zu schmeißen. Meld dich einfach, würd mich freuen.

MfG. Woody!


----------



## ghostriderin12 (12. Mai 2007)

Hi WoodGhost,

ja klar wenn ich mal in die Ecke komme meld ich mich. Ich hab mich aber jetzte etwas mehr in Richtung Freeride verlegt. Bin im CC biken etwas schwächlich ). Bergauf ist nicht so das meine. Aber auch bei uns geht es auch nicht nur bergab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (13. Mai 2007)

meld mich auch mal!
bin aus weiden , eher freeridelastig


----------



## kletteraffe (14. Mai 2007)

Klar sind Oberpfälzer da 

Kratze aber um 2km an der fränkischen Grenze - Postbauer-Heng / Neumarkt. Direkt vor meiner Haustür hab ich den Dillberg, den ich grad um 2-3 freeride-lastige Trails "bereichere" hehe
Für 5minuten Spass bergab muss man hier aber die 25 Minuten Aufstieg investieren - egal, gibt ordentlich Schmalz in die Beine


----------



## Mavic Moped (26. Mai 2007)

Hi, bin auch aus Amberg  und zum Glück nicht aus da Weiden  

CC ist der Sender in Schnaittenbach und der Johannisberg in Freudenberg TOP.

Also wennst lust hast kann man evtl. mal ne Tour zusammen machen


----------



## ghostriderin12 (26. Mai 2007)

Hi Mavic Moped,

gegen eine Tour hab ich nichts einzuwenden, aber bei den Gegenden wo du sagst muß man ja bergauf fahren!!!  . Ich bin doch eine arme Bergabradlerin.  
Wenn die Tour dann nicht zu lang und zu anstrengend ist, ich faul, bin ich dabei.


----------



## ghostriderin12 (26. Mai 2007)

Dere kletteraffe,


wie sieht es aus, sind die Trails schon fertig??? Wenn ja bau doch gleich mal nen Lift dazu. Wenn ich mal in deine Ecke komm, meld ich mich, aber der Lift sollte dann fertg sein  . Coole Trails, hört sich gut an. Vielleicht schau´mer mal vorbei.


----------



## fraenkster (5. Juni 2007)

tztz... ich bin aus neustadt - gleich bei weiden 
leider zur zeit noch un-fit und so gut wie radlos... 
ich wart noch auf nen anruf vom lauf-und-fahrrad-center was fuer bikes von cube grad lieferbar sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weirdo (11. Juni 2007)

Meld mich hier auch mal, bin allerdings auch eher der CC-Fraktion zugehörig! Komm aus Burglengenfeld (wers nicht kennt: das liegt ziemlich in der Mitte zwischen SAD und R) und fänd es auch supi, nicht immer allein rumgondeln zu müssen !

Greetz
Weirdo


----------



## KonaFrau (11. Juni 2007)

na frau ghostriderin wie schaut es den mal wieder mit nem GK einsatz aus ... bin so unausgelastet durchs blöde renovieren ....


----------



## choefele (12. Juni 2007)

Servus,

ich eröffne mal die Regensburger Fraktion hier. Bin eher CC und AM unterwegs. Wer ist sonst noch aus Regensbug? Meldet Euch und lasst uns mal eine Runde drehen.

Gruß,

Christopher


----------



## ghostriderin12 (13. Juni 2007)

Hiho Konafrau,

bin Momentan noch im Stress, ständig unterwegs, ist doch Tour.

Ich meld mich wenn ich wieder mehr Zeit hab, sicher machen wir wieder mal einen Trip an den GK.

ghostriderin


----------



## Davatsch (17. Juni 2007)

Hi zusammen, 

in den thread pass ich auch rein... bin aus Weiden 
(Anm.: An den Amberger, Weiden hat auch was )  
fahr hauptsächlich Freeride-Touren. Das heisst, 
so 20 - 30 km Touren um Weiden rum. Hauptsächlich 
Fischerberg und Letzau oben - wo's halt a bissle rockt  
Bergauf fahr ich zwar fast alles aber echt slow. 
Und wenns mir zu heavy nach oben geht schieb ich. 
Der Kona Stinker ist einfach net fürs Bergauf-radeln gemacht. 
Bergab dann vollgas. Bin auch dabei, wenns mal drum geht Drops, 
Jumps oder sonst was adrenalinförderndes in die Landschaft zu bauen. 
Auch Bikeparks oder andere Schandtaten in der Richtung 
sind genau mein Ding. Also, wenn jemand nen 07 Stinker im Wald sieht, einfach mal schreien!
Sollte ich noch bremsen können, halt ich natürlich gern an


----------



## KonaFrau (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo Davatsch 


evtl trifft man (frau) sich ja mal am oko oder gk  und mit nem stinker kommt man auch den berg hoch ..... auch wenns sehhhhhr langsam geht lol ... hab selber einen *g*


----------



## Davatsch (21. Juni 2007)

Hey KonaFrau,

bin inzwischen (seit vorgestern) schon nicht mehr auf nem Stinker unterwegs.
Hab's umgetauscht... Mir hat es vergangenen Montag beim fahren auf nem stinknormalen Feldweg die Schaltung zerlegt. Und zwar gleich so, dass das Ausfallende verbogen war und es die hintere Felge zerlegt hat.
Da mein Rahmen eh schon paar hässliche Kratzer von einem früheren Sturz hatte, bin ich runter zum Stadler (ja ja ich weis, Stadler  ) und hab auf Umtausch gedrängt. Des Bike was ich jetzt hab, ist zwar Markentechnisch im Gegensatz zum Kona ein Frevel aber es fährt sich abartig geil - ein Dynamics Freezer Plush. Komm damit richtig easy alle Berge hoch und runterwärts kann ich's trotzdem krachen lassen (incl. Drops  ). Bikepark ist für demnächst schon geplant... wie oder woran kann man dich denn erkennen, falls du auch unterwegs bist... ?

Grüße


----------



## HardyDH (26. Juni 2007)

choefele schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich eröffne mal die Regensburger Fraktion hier. Bin eher CC und AM unterwegs. Wer ist sonst noch aus Regensbug? Meldet Euch und lasst uns mal eine Runde drehen.
> 
> ...



Hey,  komme auch aus der nähe von Regensburg.  Also es gibt schon paar leuts vom forum die auch aus Rgbrg kommen

Sagt mal fährt wer von euch den  Arber Radmarathon 2007 ???  Natürlich die MTB- Strecke !!!  
Oder sind 60/100 km schon für die meisten wieder zuviel  

mfg


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Juni 2007)

Arber Marathon ... hab mir erzählen lassen das der ganz nett is und die strecke gar net mal schlecht ... ich unwissender dacht natürlich das der Marathon am Arber ist ... is ja voll naheliegend das man nur regensburg umrundet 

... bin vielleicht dabei 

@choefele ... viel mehr als cc fahren kann man in rgbg auch net


----------



## choefele (28. Juni 2007)

Servus,

jo ich fahre beim Arbermarathon mit. Möchte dieses Jahr die 100km Strecke fahren. Bin vor drei Wochen in Lupburg die 60km gefahren, das ging schon ganz gut.

@OLB: Keine Ahnung ob´s hier noch was anderes gibt. Freeride ist eh nicht so mein Ding...hab´s halt einfach net drauf ;-)

Gruß,

Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardyDH (28. Juni 2007)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @choefele ... viel mehr als cc fahren kann man in rgbg auch net



Na ja ....  hauptsächlich Trails ..... ab und zu mal ne schnelle Abfahrt ... aber ohne Berge gibts halt kein Dowhnill   

Aber CC ist für mich nur Forststraßen .... also schon mehr ALL Mountain die gegend  

mfg


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Juni 2007)

HardyDH schrieb:


> Na ja ....  hauptsächlich Trails ..... ab und zu mal ne schnelle Abfahrt ... aber ohne Berge gibts halt kein Dowhnill
> 
> Aber CC ist für mich nur Forststraßen .... also schon mehr ALL Mountain die gegend
> 
> mfg



ja  war net so ernst gemeint ... der regensburger westen taugt schon 

und der donaustaufer dh darf sich sogar downhill nennen


----------



## fraenkster (20. Juli 2007)

so also mein Rad is jetzt scho mal da - ab august bin ich dann wieder dauerhaft in der schoenen oberpfalz.
ich gurk meistens so mit meinem ghost rt so um neustadt/weiden/windischeschenbach rum...
is sonst noch jemand da zur zeit unterwegs?


----------



## Klabauterman (20. Juli 2007)

bin in weiden und umland vertreten...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. Juli 2007)

STAAAAAWOOLD!!! und Fichtelgebirge!!! 

dere, 
da ottl


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. Juli 2007)

hmmm- war heut jemand vo eich im staawoold unterwegs?? weiblich, sportlich, naturlehrpfad? =)

schäine griaß,
da ottl


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2007)

Sportlich, Naturlehrpfad...ich  + lange Haare...aber net Blond.

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (29. Juli 2007)

aber weiblich?jörg? ich bin mir da ja net ganz sicher aber ich glaub eher net oda?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2007)

Hab ich ja auch net gesagt.
Aber 2 von 3 Kriterien sind doch schon mal was.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. Juli 2007)

Jörg - heirate mich!! du erfüllst immerhin 2 von drei kriterien!!! besser als nix!


----------



## Klabauterman (30. Juli 2007)

damdamdamdam


----------



## HardyDH (30. Juli 2007)

War von euch  jetzt wer beim Arber ???  
War diesmal leicht veränderte strecke, und noch besser ausgeschildert ( habs ohne Umwege ins ziel geschafft !!)  
Ansonsten wie immer alles Top organisiert, und mit 7000 Teilnehmern (die meisten sind aber halt  Rennradfahrer) ist auch echt was los !!!   

mfg


----------



## Grossman_666 (7. August 2007)

ja ich war dabei, mit meim freerider, wenn ihr wollt stell ich mal n bild in des forum hier rein^^
ich bin die kleine mountainbike runde gfahren, aber mit 17kg haut des scho ganz schön rein^^
und der eine anstieg da so noch 10km der ganz steile, da hab i schieben müssen, weil mit 180mm federweg die maschiene vorn einfach aufbockt
naja bis dann^^

da johnny


----------



## scmk-mtb-team (10. August 2007)

Tach zusammen, 

hab nach langer pause mal wieder ins forum reingschaut.....na denn klinken wir uns hier halt mal ein....

wir sind eine mtb-gruppe im raum amberg, hauptsächlich cc und marathon, und weil jeder weis, dass man/frau im cc nix wird, wenn nicht ordentlich technik beherrscht wird, haben wir natürlich auch ein paar feine trails gebastelt zum trainineren/üben etc.....

ich selber trainier hauptsächlich unseren nachwuchs, der cc fährt, aber es tummeln sich auch noch andere männlein / weiblein bei uns rum.....(altersspektrum reicht von net ganz 10 jahre bis an die fuffzig) 

nach ein paar jahren in amberg sind wir mittlerweile vereinsmäßig nach hirschau "umgesiedelt", da haben wir mehr möglichkeiten. z.b. werden wir da draussen - wenn alles klappt - ab herbst ein eigenes mtb-gelände für training bzw. auch für rennen in direkter nähe zum monte-kaolino errichten.....

ach ja, wer im winter keinen bock hat, nachts alleine rumzufahren: wir trainieren immer grundlage auf dem vilstalradweg, meistens mittwochs ab 18.00 uhr schön mit fetten lichtern an der kiste........außer der schnee kommt, dann ist skaten bei flutlicht am vereinsgelände auf dem rotbühl angesagt....

neugierig geworden? dann mailt uns einfach.......entweder hier im forum oder direkt an [email protected]

bis denne........


----------



## HardyDH (11. August 2007)

Grossman_666 schrieb:


> ja ich war dabei, mit meim freerider, wenn ihr wollt stell ich mal n bild in des forum hier rein^^
> ich bin die kleine mountainbike runde gfahren, aber mit 17kg haut des scho ganz schön rein^^



Hey, 
tu mal Bilder  rein ... vielleicht hab ich dich ja überholt   ... also Bergauf zumindest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bul Biker (11. August 2007)

Hallo,
hab auch am Arber bei der 110km (5,5 Std) teilgenommen.
Ich fands überwiegend gut, schöne Strecke.
Lediglich 2 Verpflegungen für die große Runde war etwas wenig. Die letzte die in Fußenberg hab ich gar nicht gesehen. War wohl nur für die kurze.


----------



## Grossman_666 (11. August 2007)

@Hardy...
des bezweifle ich stark, weil mein kumpel (cube fritzz) und ich erst um 8:15 gestartet sind, da wir keinen bock auf die noobs hatten, dies bei den winzerer höhen schonwieder gefotzt hat und auch stau war...
wir sind schwarz mitgefahrn, da ich nich 35 oder mehr zahl nur um so n trikot, zu bekommen,von denen ich sowieso schon 10 daheim hab und die verpflegung die ich für die 3.5 stunden brauch kann ich auch so mitnehmen...
und mein kumpel und ich haben mind. 20 leute überholt. aber ich weiß nich wann die gestartet sind^^

naja, hier mal mein Grossman FR 07 mit Totem Coil und Marzocchi Rocco Coil R Dämpfer:


----------



## HardyDH (12. August 2007)

@BulBiker

bin letztes Jahr auch die 100 er gefahren ... also die letzte "Verpflegung" war in nem Gasthaus da konnte man sich die Trinkflaschen auffüllen.  Liegt schon bisschen abseits, da man da in ein Dorf reinfahreh musste und die Strecke auf der Strasse vorbei ging.  Na ja ich fand die 60 er geiler, weil da konnte ich mal bisschen auf Leistung fahren, und paar Überholen .... ohne den Gedanken ,dass ich noch 40 KM mehr fahren muss !

@Grossman
Joa geiles Bike ... aber für so einen Marathon fast ein bisschen zu viel des guten  .... also Stau gabs diesmal keinen ... hat sich alles schön verlaufen, nur nach den Winzerer Höhen und vor Pillenhofen wo´s mal so stark bergauf ging, musset man schieben.
Also klar, wenn´s dir nur um biken geht, kannst die Strecke einfach so fahren,   aber der Massenstart hat auch irgendwie was ..... und dazu gibts dann noch ein (Gonso) Trikot, und Verpflegungsstation, und dann noch ein essen am Ziel .... also der Preis ist schon gerechtfertigt .. vor allem wenn man sich schon früh anmeldete wo´s billerg war.

mfg


----------



## Bul Biker (12. August 2007)

Auf der langen Strecke war man ab Ramspau (ca nach 55km) schon ziemlich alleine, da hat man auf der kleinen schon sicherlich mehr Verkehr.

Teuer ist es aber schon. Für 40 kannst zum Beispiel Weltcuprennen (Dolomiti Superbike) fahren. Da steckt aber doch etwas mehr Aufwand dahinter. Geschenke sind mindestens gleichwertig und Zeitmessung hast auch.


----------



## choefele (12. August 2007)

Servus Jungs,

@Hardy: Bin ich jetzt doch All-Mountain und net CC, ja krass ;-)

@Hardy und Bul Biker: Die dritte Station auf der großen Arberrunde war die wichtigste! Da gab´s das Freibier!!!!!! Ihr müßt alle noch viel lernen ;-) (Vorsicht: "Der letzte Satz war nicht ernst gemeint") Macht Euch keine Sorgen, ich habe Euer Bier mitgetrunken ;-)

Spaß beiseite: Ich fand die 110er Runde auch klasse. Hat Spaß gemacht und ich freu mich schon auf´s nächste Jahr

@BUL: 5,5h auf die 110er, krasser Schnitt....ich a bisserl (aber nur ein bisserl) langsamer: 7h 

Viele Grüße,

Christopher


----------



## Kistenbiker (13. August 2007)

servus leit,
also jetzt hab i mi a mal angemeldet.
Bin meist am We im Stawold unterwegs.....wenns Zeit erlaubt.
Vor 3 Wochen war i am Ochsenkopf.
Erst rumgedrückt und auf Bischofsgrün gefahren......wollt mi nicht vor den 4 verrückten Federwegjunks aufs Fressbrett legn. )
Aber zum Schluß mußt i dann scho die Strecke runter.
Hät mi beina angsch....
Aber Respekt !!!!!Sauber gemacht!!!

Evtl. sieht man sich ja mal.

Gruß Tom


----------



## HardyDH (13. August 2007)

choefele schrieb:


> @Hardy: Bin ich jetzt doch All-Mountain und net CC, ja krass ;-)



Na ja ... bei den abgrenzungen .. CC, All-mountain, Enduro ,Freeride, Dh   Sind die Grenzen sehr Schwammig ..  im Endefekt  ists ja auch egal   

haupstache der Spass fährt mit


----------



## OLB EMan (13. August 2007)

nen unterschied zwischen enduro, all mountain und light freeride gibts glaub ich net 

bei all mountain darf man auf keinen fall denken ... ach nein ... da gehts ja schon wieder bergab ...


----------



## choefele (13. August 2007)

Also dann wähle ich für miche jetzT (*A*ll *R*emidemi *S*uper *C*ross *H*eizer)-Mountain ;-)


----------



## **fabi** (19. August 2007)

sas jungs und mädels bin wie der chris aus franken lebe aber genau an der grenze nähe postbauer  so ca 6km von neumarkt entfernt  wir haben den dillberg    und sau geile strecken   zb  unteranderem  spielerische strecke anfang kurvig leider noch kurz aber in der ist ein 8 m gap   höhen unterschied nur knapp unter 2 m und darauffolgender 5 m double   bei dem man die landung 2m landung leider nicht trifft   zu kurz    egal   wir sind noch  jung und stecken das weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mirtl (8. September 2007)

Hallo,

bin aus Hirschau und wir treffen uns regelmäßig zum training. Wir sind in einen Verein organisiert und machen verschiedene Sachen wie CC-Rennen (OTV-Mtb-Cup), fahren gemeinsam auf Mtb-Marathon und machen gemeinsame Ausflüge mit Einkehrmöglichkeiten. Bei wenig oder keinen Schnee fahren wir auch im Winter MTB. Ein paar von uns treffen sich in Amberg zum gemeinsamen Ausfahren (gemischte Gruppe). Gruß


----------



## scmk-mtb-team (8. September 2007)

So und hier meldet sich auch noch der gleiche Haufen, Zweigstelle Amberg, Mirtl, net wundern, hab noch net rausgefunden wie man cis-mtb-team auf scmk-mtb-team umändert....., na wolln mer mal sehen, wer sich hier noch meldet..... gruß  




mirtl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin aus Hirschau und wir treffen uns regelmäßig zum training. Wir sind in einen Verein organisiert und machen verschiedene Sachen wie CC-Rennen (OTV-Mtb-Cup), fahren gemeinsam auf Mtb-Marathon und machen gemeinsame Ausflüge mit Einkehrmöglichkeiten. Bei wenig oder keinen Schnee fahren wir auch im Winter MTB. Ein paar von uns treffen sich in Amberg zum gemeinsamen Ausfahren (gemischte Gruppe). Gruß


----------



## WoodGhost (19. März 2008)

Na Herr Gott nu a mal!

Hier is ja gar nix los. Sind die Oberpfälzer alle ausgestorben?!?!?! Macht mal Meldung hier  

MfG. Woody!


----------



## Klabauterman (19. März 2008)

wie wer wo was?


----------



## WoodGhost (19. März 2008)

AHHH... es lebt 

Na da muss doch mehr gehen. Aber zumindest is der Anfang gemacht


----------



## ghostriderin12 (19. März 2008)

Hallo ihr,

sind noch alle im Winterschlaf, mich hat auch nur der Hunger geweckt. 

Schade das sich hier nicht mehr stoapfälzer melden.

Bis demnächst

ghostriderin12


----------



## franzam (19. März 2008)

Schau doch mal in den Treat "FReeriden im Fichtelgebirge". Da spielt sich momentan eh mehr in der Stoapfalz ab


----------



## Kistenbiker (21. März 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Schau doch mal in den Treat "FReeriden im Fichtelgebirge". Da spielt sich momentan eh mehr in der Stoapfalz ab



Wo er recht hat hat er aber auch recht


----------



## WoodGhost (27. März 2008)

Nag mag schon sein und ist alles Recht und Gut aber die Oberpfalz besteht nicht nur aus dem Fichtelgebirge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (27. März 2008)

Noch dazu wo das dann ja schon Franken ist  

Ist aber so, dass viele aus der Gegend in dem Fred sind.

Können ja mal im Steinwald / Weiden was ausmachen auf a Runde...das ist auf alle Fälle in der Opf !! 
Wenn Weiden, dann muss aber a hiesiger mit .....weil i hab in der Gegend koin Plan.


----------



## Klabauterman (27. März 2008)

in der gegend gibts a net so viel  
zumindest nix so wirklich interessantes


----------



## Kistenbiker (27. März 2008)

Dann doch Steinwald


----------



## Bewareofthis (27. März 2008)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> in der gegend gibts a net so viel
> zumindest nix so wirklich interessantes



Hmm, da fällt mir ein:

- "3-Gipfel-Tour" Vierlingsturm, Leuchtenberg, Fahrenberg und zurück
- links und rechts des Pfreimdtals (so ab Trausnitz Flußaufwärts)
- Schellenberg, Silberhütte
- Goldsteig
- Gehnussweg besonders nach Muglhof rauf...
- ...
usw.

Grüßle

Tobi


----------



## WoodGhost (27. März 2008)

Gar keine Frage, der Steinwald und das Fichtelgebirge sind schöne und vor allem top Gegenden  
Bei uns is die Prärie zwar nicht sooo der Burner aber desto trotz schön zu fahren. Wie Bewareofthis schon schrieb ist die Tour bei Weiden um unseren Fischerberg, also Vierlingsturm rauf und Umgebung doch interessant.


----------



## franzam (28. März 2008)

Kepplersteig- Buchnerweg-Silberhütte -Tillenberg?

Ist aber eher was für die Tourenfahrer, weniger für die Freeridefraktion!

Außerdem liegt noch momentan noch zuviel Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (28. März 2008)

och der schnee könnte am wochenende schon langsam schmelzen!
aber die touren von bewareofthis hört sich alles viel mehr nach CC an als nach freeride 
Vierlingsturm->tröglersricht und noch paar wege um fischerbergrum sind ganz lustig,aber nicht so interessant wie steinwald oder fichtelgebirge!

leuchtenberg,fahrenberg war ich noch net 
die anderen wege sagen mir ezt a net die welt?!
außer den gehnussweg...glaub den kenn ich noch


----------



## Bewareofthis (28. März 2008)

Servus,

jo Freeride is hier nicht
aber trotzdem ham wir hier für Tourenfahrer wie mich ein paar schöne SingleTrails und zugegeben, kurze Downhills.

Tobi


----------



## WoodGhost (28. März 2008)

@Bewareofthis

du meinst mit kurzen Downhill mit Sicherheit die Strecke vom Vierlingsturm Richtung Tröglersricht?!

wie wär's mal mit ner Tour, das Wetter soll ja dieses WE recht sonnig werden?!


----------



## Bewareofthis (29. März 2008)

Servus,

nee meinte nix spezielles, obwohls vom Vierlingsturm runter mehrere schöne gibt, auch Leuchtenberg (von Burg runter nach Lückenrieth bzw. Goldsteig runter Richtung Lerau) und natürlich Fahrenberg (Richtung Pleystein, oder entlang der Ski-Piste)

Werd morgen mal wieder seit langem ne längere Ausfahrt machen, war zwar gestern schon kurz auf der Burg aber das war ne derbe Schlamm/Schnee Schlacht...
Vielleicht trifft man sich aufm Vierlingsturm?

Gruß

Tobi


----------



## fraenkster (30. März 2008)

servus!
seit letztem jahr hab ich a endlich mei ghost rt...
bin aus neustadt und gurk immer a weng in der gegend rum. meistens so um weiden oder dann in richtung tschitschalboch 
also wenn wer an wamperten kerl auf am schwarzen ghost rt sieht - des bin ich


----------



## WoodGhost (30. März 2008)

mmhhh... wamperte, also da sind mehr solche unterwegs  

Servus erstmal fraenkster, bist auch um Fischerberg unterwegs?


----------



## fraenkster (31. März 2008)

also am fischerberg weniger... aber so rund rum 
aber da scheints ja am wochenend immer ganz schoen abzugehn oder?


----------



## tri4me (1. April 2008)

Also wer sich für den Steinwald interessiert, sollte mal auf die site http://www.flow-rider.de/html/biken.html
klicken.

tri4me, im Steinwald daheim.


----------



## WoodGhost (5. April 2008)

Morgen! Mahlzeit! Was auch immer!

wollt nur mal fragen wer heut in Weiden Umgebung unterwegs ist. Wetter sieht gut aus


----------



## KonaFrau (5. April 2008)

hallo..lebe auch ....bin aber nur noch mit lift unterschtützung auf´m berg zu finden *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WodKa92 (7. April 2008)

natürlich sin Oberpfälzer da!!!
Schwarzenfeld wenn das wem was sagt=P
 forn DownHill FreeRide dirt so zeugs=)

kintns ja mal aufd seite schaun---> www.FR-DH-SH-Fa.nPage.de

da madDin


----------



## ghostriderin12 (8. April 2008)

Hi, 
@ konafrau, lebst du a no???? Sieht man sich dieses Jahr wieder am GK???
Ich will mir heuer aber mal den OKo anschauen. 

@WodKa92, wer kennt blackfield net??!!! Hab eure Page angeschaut, nicht schlecht. Hab gleich nen Bekannten "getroffen"  Dann kennst sicher unsere Page auch. 
www.butterhart.de 
Vielleicht kann man ja mal was zusammen machen.


----------



## KonaFrau (8. April 2008)

klaro wegen mir gerne !!! muss mir aber erst wieder nen neues bike kaufen weil nach zwei jahren stinky wurde es fad  mal sehen was bei rum kommt  und ich arbeite ja nu wieder vollzeit daher halt nur noch am we zeit uuund ich habe jetzt auch ein auto in das mehr als nur ein hinterrad rein passt :-D

ich bleib auf alle fälle B-mais treu *g*


----------



## koppi-w8 (13. Juli 2008)

Grüsse aus Edelsfeld, aber eher CC!;-)


----------



## WodKa92 (16. Juli 2008)

Jo gerne kannst ja enfach mal im icq anschreim--> 305417387
Versuchn hald as beste aus unsra "situation" zu amchn...demnächst gespräch mim bürgermeister ob ma kleins stückl zum baun kriegn..wird nix hamemrgroßes aba zum fun habn hald=)...wenns was neus gibt sage bscheid=P

da MadDin


----------



## i-nox steve (9. November 2008)

ist da jemand


----------



## i-nox steve (9. November 2008)

bei mir posten


----------



## koppi-w8 (9. November 2008)

wo kommst den her?


----------



## WodKa92 (9. November 2008)

Also nur mal so:
In fensterbach is unsre neue Strecke...werd die Tage neue Fotos auf unsre Hompage tun...
-> www.FR-DH-SH-Fa.nPage.de <-
Also Bikepark isses vll nich..aber nkleienr wallride...double...drops, gaps...alles da zum übn=)

Falls am wer fahrn will bscheid sagn sin auch fast jedn tag hindn=)

madDin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WodKa92 (9. November 2008)

Also nur mal so:
In fensterbach is unsre neue Strecke...werd die Tage neue Fotos auf unsre Hompage tun...
-> www.FR-DH-SH-Fa.nPage.de <-
Also Bikepark isses vll nich..aber nkleienr wallride...double...drops, gaps...alles da zum übn=)

Falls am wer fahrn will bscheid sagn sin auch fast jedn tag hindn=)

madDin


----------



## franzam (11. November 2008)

WodKa92 schrieb:


> Also nur mal so:
> In fensterbach is unsre neue Strecke...werd die Tage neue Fotos auf unsre Hompage tun...
> -> www.FR-DH-SH-Fa.nPage.de <-
> Also Bikepark isses vll nich..aber nkleienr wallride...double...drops, gaps...alles da zum übn=)
> ...




Fensterbach


----------



## WodKa92 (11. November 2008)

fensterbach!
Is zwischen Schwarzenfeld und Amberg ums grob zu sagn=)


----------



## koppi-w8 (12. November 2008)

arbeite in fensterbach-GODELMANN, lol


----------



## WodKa92 (12. November 2008)

Najo wenn wer von euch die ROCKING HOOT wiese kennt...da bevor "das kassenhäusschen" steht rechts...sieht man eig...hoch...wer will kann ja hinter schaun..von usn is meistens wer da=)


----------

